
Sunset Geometry (2016) - niklasbuschmann
https://www.shapeoperator.com/2016/12/12/sunset-geometry/
======
carapace
I found this to be a very gentle introduction to GA, FWIW:

"Geometric Algebra for Electrical and Electronic Engineers"

> This tutorial paper provides a short introduction to geometric algebra,
> starting with its history and then presenting its benefits and exploring its
> applications.

> Abstract: In this paper, we explicate the suggested benefits of Clifford's
> geometric algebra (GA) when applied to the field of electrical engineering.
> Engineers are always interested in keeping formulas as simple or compact as
> possible, and we illustrate that geometric algebra does provide such a
> simplified representation in many cases. We also demonstrate an additional
> structural check provided by GA for formulas in addition to the usual
> checking of physical dimensions. Naturally, there is an initial learning
> curve when applying a new method, but it appears to be worth the effort, as
> we show significantly simplified formulas, greater intuition, and improved
> problem solving in many cases.

[https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/6876131?arnumber=687613...](https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/6876131?arnumber=6876131)

> By James M. Chappell, Samuel P. Drake, Cameron L. Seidel, Lachlan J. Gunn,
> Student Member IEEE, Azhar Iqbal, Andrew Allison, and Derek Abbott, Fellow
> IEEE

------
philzook
This is really cool. It reminds me of a friend of mine measured the rotation
rate of the earth using in a way that I thought was pretty neat.

[https://nickdrachman.wordpress.com/2019/07/31/measuring-
the-...](https://nickdrachman.wordpress.com/2019/07/31/measuring-the-angular-
velocity-of-the-earth-from-the-color-of-my-living-room-wall/)

------
chrisbennet
My Dad tinkered with nautical sextants. He told me the Sun is actually visible
_after_ it dips below the horizon due to refraction.

~~~
tgb
That was my thought - isn't refraction going to mess up the trigonometry
involved here? Like in the Bedford Level experiment [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Level_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Level_experiment)

------
rcshubhadeep
Excellent article. Thanks.

